# Housing boom hits Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It will come as no surprise to learn that the Housing Industry Forecasting Group has increased its forecast for Australian new starts to the year-end June 2013. The last prediction was made in October 2012 with around 21,000 new builds expected although this figure has now been increased to 22,500. This is a 27% increase [...]

Click to read the full news article: Housing boom hits Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

